# movie: my snake change his coat :P



## Poema86 (Aug 13, 2007)

hi all,

my diadem snake was changing his skin. its the biggest male i have  

enjoy!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 13, 2007)

thanx, i'm very happy it's so sharp  

grtzz


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 13, 2007)

I like your videos.

In the first half of your earlier video, you sounded like an evil ruler that was going to feed us to the snakes :lol: .


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 13, 2007)

hahaha thanx, yeah that was when i where cleaning theire cage and they sounded very nice :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------

